# Could I get in serious trouble?



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Im thinking about planning on dishing out some revenge on a manager who physically harrassed me when I started this job until I got in his face about it to which he denied about it but ultimately made him stop but Im still pissed about him lying so I might launch a "revenge" campaign on him by just massively trolling him and annoying him. I plan to throw paperballs at him when he is sitting in his office, flying paper planes at him, and also just giving him death stares and also do annoying things like purposely closing his door and things like standing behind him from a distance for no reason. I know it can get me fired but could I be doing too much that could lead to actual legal troubles? I'm not worried about getting fired as I most likely will do this when I get a new job and then launch my campaign of trolling lol. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

I got revenge feelings many times like I want to do something really bad to them. But it is better to let it go. The better and more mature thing to do is exposing what he did to you as many people as possible or to the whole world. It will be better revenge. You can also just forgot about it (even though it is hard when seeing the person every day).

Your revenge campaign can take issues further to the next level and give both of you some terrible experience in the future.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It would make you look immature.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know about legal trouble just from the things you mentioned but doing stuff like that just to piss people off is usually a pretty bad idea that can lead to unpredictable troubles. You could very easily instigate a really bad situation that might spiral out of control. Especially since it sounds like he is an aggressive person as it is. Antagonizing aggressive people is usually a really bad idea. 

If it's really that bad I'd suggest looking for another job and just getting away from him.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Memories of Silence said:


> It would make you look immature.


Pretty much. Also it seems like a huge waste of your time that you could use in actually doing your job instead of role playing as a troll in real life.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If you're not planning to use another person within that workplace as a future reference, then do it to your heart's vengeful desire.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Pretty much. Also it seems like a huge waste of your time that you could use in actually doing your job instead of role playing as a troll in real life.


I only plan to do this when I've secured a new job so by that time, I don't plan on doing a single work task. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Memories of Silence said:


> It would make you look immature.


If it makes me look immature, I don't mind. The things he did to me don't even match the level of pain and discomfort, one of the actual antics he did actually caused physical pain, compared to the things i plan to do to him. I saw this one video on youtube about harrassment caught on tape and this video here 



 at 0:39, the guy did something very similar to this where he came over and put me in a tight headlock and something you would never do to anyone in the workplace and I doubt he would have done this to me if he wasn't a manager and I called him out for it and he responded with saying he never touched me ever and I'm so pissed at myself at that the time because I could have exposed this guy because there were cameras where this incident took place and I could have gotten the footage but didn't think about it until it was too late since cameras rarely go past 6 months of recording and the restauarant I called was willing to give me the footage to but told me the date I gave them was well outside their stored footage dates.

I originally planned to get him back action for action. Basically, he puts me in a headlock, I was going to wait for him in the bathroom, and sneak up and put him in the same headlock as well but for a longer period. He intentionally rams into the back of my chair really hard, I would wait until we start walking the same hallway and as I would past, bump into him very hard and my plan was if he confronted me about this, I would deny to his face completely and act like he is crazy. Go blow for blow with this guy and do every single thing he did to me but since Covid hit and we are all suppose to be physically distancing, I had to rethink my plan since he could go on to report this and bring up that Covid is going around etc and now I could be reported for also not following covid protocol and he could say now I'm putting the guy in danger so I said to myself, the only way I can really get back at this guy at this point is just to cause him annoyance, from a safe distance that is lol.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

The potential downsides to this outweighs any small satisfaction you might get. Report the guy through appropriate channels and move on.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

firelight said:


> The potential downsides to this outweighs any small satisfaction you might get. Report the guy through appropriate channels and move on.


Yeah im probably most likely will just move on. Theres probably a small 20% chance I actually do this once I get a new job offer and especially if it pays more, I'll probably just forget about it. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I think about getting retribution on coworkers that I don’t like too, but I wanna do stuff like put their staplers in Jello. Problem is, that it’s a lot harder to do stuff like that than The Office makes seem. If you got a good idea for a “prank” like that let me know, I have a few people I hate.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Sainnot said:


> I think about getting retribution on coworkers that I don’t like too, but I wanna do stuff like put their staplers in Jello. Problem is, that it’s a lot harder to do stuff like that than The Office makes seem. If you got a good idea for a “prank” like that let me know, I have a few people I hate.


There's a fine line I dont cross though. There are a ton of coworkers that I dont like in my work history and they can say as much hurtful shizz as they want but Id probably wouldnt seek out to get revenge on them or prank them. Its when people disrespect me on a physical level that is when I feel like makes me want to take actions.

As far as pranking them, I dont want this person to feel pranked. Pranking is when you play jokes on people you like but dont intent harm. One paperball thrown at someone would find funny. I plan to bombard this guy with paperballs and continuously close his office door to the point of annoyance, we all have offices here and everyone pretty much keeps their door open to let people know they are there so imagine your door keep getring closed and I want him to know it is me hahahaha. I wont throw paperballs at him directly, probably at his wall from the outside lmao. And when I get the call from HR or he confronts me, I'm gonna play dumb so hard. 

Thats if I decide to engage. 

I already had a little test run on another coworker who threw a remote at me when he went to go and get it from somewhere else and i wasnt able to catch it since he just said my name and catch so fast, if he really wanted me to catch it, would have given me time to see him throw it at me but he didnt give me time and had to get down to pick it up and I didnt find it funny but he did so the next day I got an empty water bottle and ran up in his office, not the same guy I am thinking about trolling, and said hey coworker catch and threw the empty water bottle which hit him in his chest and made him get down as well to pick it up. I started telling him "oh man you gotta be quicker than that" and started laughing and went back to my office. I'm sure he got the point and he felt disrespected.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I could imagine putting someone in a headlock going wrong or being seen by the wrong bystander and being prosecuted as assault. On the other hand, I'm pretty sure nobody has ever done time for paperball attacks -- except for a timeout in the corner.

The most likely result is he'll reflect and amplify, doing worse things to you than you do to him each time, and he'll argue it was clearly a consensual prank war because of your initiation. Then if you escalate in response to his escalation, you could do something that gets you in legal trouble.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Everyone has already obviously stated how engaging in such behavior can make others perceive you.

It really is dependent on you now. Do you want the satisfaction that comes with pranking the manager in various ways at the risk of being seen as immature? Or do you forget about it and maintain a semblance of congeniality? The choice is yours.

I honestly see the appeal of both ways. Maintaining a sense of professionalism is a widely preferred way but I'm also of the opinion that a little bit of harmless disruption breaks up the monotony of everyday life.

Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Throwing any physical object could technically count as assault, but here's a better idea. Maybe inform some insurance companies of his phone number so they can call him up and offer some sweet deals.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

The pranks and trolling your suggesting are childish. If you want to get revenge really get revenge. Property damage. Slashed tires, keyed car etc. are good ideas. Just make sure you dont get caught.

Of course I am not speaking seriously! Always obey the law


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

What he did sounds very disrespectful but is probably best to talk to him face to face and maybe even curse him out or whatever but at least you both know where you stand.
When you start "trolling" or pushing and pushing and messing with people in real life then yes... There's a chance this person is going to snap and there will be serious trouble. You don't really know this guy and he may be crazier than you are. Talk to him and forget about these childish games or.. let It go.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

thomasjune said:


> What he did sounds very disrespectful but is probably best to talk to him face to face and maybe even curse him out or whatever but at least you both know where you stand.
> When you start "trolling" or pushing and pushing and messing with people in real life then yes... There's a chance this person is going to snap and there will be serious trouble. You don't really know this guy and he may be crazier than you are. Talk to him and forget about these childish games or.. let It go.


I already did talk to him face to face and in private at the time of the harrasment and although I didnt curse him out, I did get very loud and aggressive and I think it scared him a bit. I dont care if the dude is crazier or not, I doubt he would put his job on the line for someone that wants revenge on him for something he started because if he does decide to go there and the prick has a family too so just imagine snapping and doing something to a guy that you messed with and losing your job over it because you decided to be a weirdo toucher and remind him that he is the one who started all of this. If he wants to retaliate over something so childish knowing what he did was way worse then let him, I'm looking for an excuse to get up in his face again. Hypothetically speaking if I do decide to troll him lol. 

This is all still a big IF. I just know once I do this, the possibility I lose my job is very high because my supervisor already knows my issue with the guy, he had front seat to the confrontation, so one word from him to my supervisor and Im sure they will try to get me fired because now its clear im seeking retaliation which is why I say I would only think about doing this once I secured a new job.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hussle said:


> I already did talk to him face to face and in private at the time of the harrasment and although I didnt curse him out, I did get very loud and aggressive and I think it scared him a bit. I dont care if the dude is crazier or not, I doubt he would put his job on the line for someone that wants revenge on him for something he started because if he does decide to go there and the prick has a family too so just imagine snapping and doing something to a guy that you messed with and losing your job over it because you decided to be a weirdo toucher and remind him that he is the one who started all of this. If he wants to retaliate over something so childish knowing what he did was way worse then let him, I'm looking for an excuse to get up in his face again. Hypothetically speaking if I do decide to troll him lol.
> 
> This is all still a big IF. I just know once I do this, the possibility I lose my job is very high because my supervisor already knows my issue with the guy, he had front seat to the confrontation, so one word from him to my supervisor and Im sure they will try to get me fired because now its clear im seeking retaliation which is why I say I would only think about doing this once I secured a new job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


 Well, we're not here on this forum to encourage people to do anything that could possibly be against the law and or that could end up causing a very bad situation so I think we have given you a balance of pretty much all you could have expected with a thread like this. I don't know how old you are but I am old enough to have gone through different stages in my life and there probably was a time when I would have been looking for revenge. I am here to tell you that it isn't healthy and it's potentially very dangerous and could possibly end up getting you into legal trouble. One way or another, there are a lot of ways you could end up regretting it so take that for what it's worth. This is not a healthy way to solve a problem like this.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, we're not here on this forum to encourage people to do anything that could possibly be against the law and or that could end up causing a very bad situation so I think we have given you a balance of pretty much all you could have expected with a thread like this. I don't know how old you are but I am old enough to have gone through different stages in my life and there probably was a time when I would have been looking for revenge. I am here to tell you that it isn't healthy and it's potentially very dangerous and could possibly end up getting you into legal trouble. One way or another, there are a lot of ways you could end up regretting it so take that for what it's worth. This is not a healthy way to solve a problem like this.


Yeah I know man. I probably wont do anything most likely once I realize how much my next paycheck is and just move on. I figured a little "trolling" wouldnt hurt anyone though but even then probably would just drop it by the time I find a new job. I guess you never know, he could try to sue me for continuously closing his office door on him lol but Id probably just leave it alone during that point. Im not counting on even finding a new job anytime soon either so if I did really want to "troll" the guy, all these job positions arent calling back so It could be a long wait. 

And I did try to solve it another way the first time and the dude straight up lied to me and my supervisor. Think about how you would feel say if a high level manager just came up to you and smacked you in the back of your head really freaking hard and no one is around and then you confront him angrily why they did that and they said to you seriously in your face "what are you talking about? I never layed a hand on you" and proceeded to tell them what they did and they continue to deny it and just walk off and knowing if you hit the guy back, you will most likely get fired. Then having to work around this person still after reporting this incident to your supervisor and you see no punishment or anything. How would you feel? Most people would probably just quit or retaliate and immediately get fired. I couldnt just do this and then spend the next 4 months jobless and on the search again and this was my first real job in my field but hopefully you can understand why I seek some sort of retribution to this but like I said, i probably would just move on and learn from this. Next time, I'll make sure to get it on video like the link I posted earlier and expose weirdos like this if I ever run into weirdos like him again. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

Hussle said:


> If it makes me look immature, I don't mind. The things he did to me don't even match the level of pain and discomfort, one of the actual antics he did actually caused physical pain, compared to the things i plan to do to him. I saw this one video on youtube about harrassment caught on tape and this video here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone did that to me, I wouldn’t even report it to HR, I’d call 911 and report an assault immediately. That’s criminal. Not even a little office rivalry, it’s a crime. So basically you missed your chance at calling 911 (unless the video tapes go back that far) and if you retaliate, you’re going to be the criminal. And rightfully so. You should’ve taken it to the police as soon as it happened. Let the law take care of criminals.


----------

